# Help! Rear ended!



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I was rear-ended by a 16 year old girl on the way to pick up a PAX.. Extensive damage means I'll be out of commission.

Police came and report will show just what I said. She rear-ended me at a light in the rain. No citation because I live in a no fault state. I didn't say anything about UBER and canceled ride because I cannot have my insurance canceled. 

My back hurts. I have no car until I get a rental from her insurance company. How do I keep driving until car is fixed? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh man....you are screwed. Should've told uncle Uber. Now your insurance will most likely cancel your policy for operating in a commercial capacity. Her insurance may deny your claim based on that.

If you haven't been deactivated already it'll soon happen. Your car will fail the safety inspection until it's fixed.

Focus on your health for now. You won't be driving for a while.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

He said "On the way to pick up". He didn't have the PAX in the car.

OP - You are good. Just tell the insurance that she hit you. No pax in the car means that they don't need to know. Just make sure you have no Uber/Lyft trade dress in the windows when they see the car. And hopefully the girl didn't see them or take photos.

Oh, and if you back hurts, maybe a nice $20,000~$50,000 cash settlement will help with that pain.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Transeau said:


> He said "On the way to pick up". He didn't have the PAX in the car.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

No one knows I was driving for Uber. I didn't tell anyone and I just cancelled the ride for other reason. The police and the person that hit me don't even know that's what I was doing so I don't know where you're getting this


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah, You should be all clear. Just sit back, DO NOT SIGN OR AGREE TO ANYTHING. Get a rental and hope that they total your car so you can get a nice payout and a new car. Also, find a doctor that will confirm that you back is pretty bad.

I hate that parents let new drivers out in the rain. My daughter is 14 and every time it rains here, I take her out for driving lessons. I expect her to be as good as a driver as I am. I refuse to have one of those little entitled morons out on the roads.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You should be ok... if you get hit from the bAck, it is 100 percent their fault
You can go 100 mph, and suddenly stop, and get hit in the back =opposing teams fault


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

My main concern is how do I keep making money if I don't have another car. If it takes a week or so to fix it is there any rental car Option that I can still use to drive?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm not sure what you do about that, maybe some of the vets here can shed some light?
But if your back is hurt, I would recommend taking a few days off and asking the insurance to cover your lost income. 
The ONLY accident I've ever been in, I was a passenger. The insurance company gave me $6k for being out of work for 2 weeks, and obviously to keep my mouth shut about my friend being at fault.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Transeau said:


> The ONLY accident I've ever been in, I was a passenger. The insurance company gave me $6k for being out of work for 2 weeks, and obviously to keep my mouth shut about my friend being at fault.


Ssince I live in that No fault state I think Insurance Works different here where they're not as willing to pay out. I told the police I wasn't hurt because I was still focused on how to salvage my insurance that I was not thinking about anything else. It's been 2 hours my back definitely hurts. I haven't been to a doctor in 8 years so I'll even know if I should go see one or what


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

GO TO THE ER NOW!

you have only hours, back pain can occur after an accident occurs. It's imperitive you do it NOW!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> My main concern is how do I keep making money if I don't have another car. If it takes a week or so to fix it is there any rental car Option that I can still use to drive?


Do the hertz rental/ uber lyft both hAve them... will cost about 235 a week, you can hit 1 bonus and bring it down to 160's


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> No one knows I was driving for Uber. I didn't tell anyone and I just cancelled the ride for other reason. The police and the person that hit me don't even know that's what I was doing so I don't know where you're getting this


Uhh good move on not telling anyone, the reality is that her insurance is on the hook. Which means that instead of dealing with the worlds worst insurance company, your instead dealing with dippy's insurance and your personal carrier.

Quite simply OP,

There's no way to Scruber or Gryft until you get _*your*_ car back.

There's massive insurance issues driving customers.. namely... there's no insurance coverage.

The *least* risky thing you can do is uber eats only. (with your _*wrecked car's*_ profile)

If you get into an accident in the rental there's no customers to blab on you, it's not big deal if the make/model/color/license plate #s don't match.

And if you get into an accident on uber eats cancel the fare and tell uber you dropped the customer's food, and pretend to everyone at the scene that your on the way home from picking up takeout. (something that everyone should do if they have an accident while on uber eats, as horrible as a suggestion as it is)

That's an infinity easier lie to pull off than..

"I was on my way to a friends house with takeout"

VS (ALL OF THESE LIES AT ONCE,)

"Bro, i know this is the wrong car, but please get in anyway"
+
"Bro, don't tell the cops your an uber customer"
+
"Bro, i'm sorry your back is injured but my life is ruined"
+
"I wasn't driving customers in this rental car, yeah i know that guy in over there is claiming he's a customer"
+ 
"I wasn't using the rental car to do uber/lyft in spite of what the customer who was in the car said"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And if you get into an accident on uber eats cancel the fare and tell uber you dropped the customer's food, and pretend to everyone at the scene that your on the way home from picking up takeout. (something that everyone should do if they have an accident while on uber eats, as horrible as a suggestion as it is)


It's actually no ones business what you were doing or where you were going. You were in an accident. That's it.

If the cop asks tell him you just came back from seeing your lover, who happens to be married to the police chief.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

You did the right thing by not telling, IMO. Thank goodness. 

Now go to the ER now—before your state’s allotted time runs out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Oh man....you are screwed. Should've told uncle Uber. Now your insurance will most likely cancel your policy for operating in a commercial capacity. Her insurance may deny your claim based on that.
> 
> If you haven't been deactivated already it'll soon happen. Your car will fail the safety inspection until it's fixed.
> 
> Focus on your health for now. You won't be driving for a while.


Her insurance has no basis on his insurancs coverage to deny coverage. They cover based on her policy and liability coverage, not his.

Unless the girl has the same insurance company, its I likely his insurance policy will find out. Telling Uber may prompt them to notify his insurance company.

Overall, should not be hiding from your insurance company.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> My main concern is how do I keep making money if I don't have another car. If it takes a week or so to fix it is there any rental car Option that I can still use to drive?


This is why I do the following:

Postmates 
Caviar
Uber/uber eats
Lyft
Instacart 
Amazon
Doordash
Grubhub

If my car is out of commission I can use a rental and do Doordash and Grubhub. Nobody cares about the car when delivering food. Lesson learned


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I told the police I wasn't hurt because I was still focused on how to salvage my insurance that I was not thinking about anything else.


Injuries often go unnoticed for 24 hours. Google a local injury attorney to represent your claim, he/she will refer you to a doctor.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Report it to your insurance. Tell them a police report was done. Tell them you are going (have gone) to the doctor for your back injury. As for U/L, you may be SOL until your car is repaired unless Uber and/or Lyft have rental programs in your area. I have been hit twice last year and each time my car was totaled (was not online driving U/L either time). I could not Uber or Lyft in the rentals. Fortunately I have a F/T job so it wasn't the end of the world/


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Update - went to ER and had xrays. Doctor says I have whiplash and I was put on steroids/wait and see for next few days.

My exhaust was damaged and hanging loose. My bumber is damaged and also back quarter panel.

I can't ask her insurance company for lost Uber wages or they will probably tell my insurance company. I cannot Uber in a rental car. What about making them pay for Hyercar rental?

Should I get a lawyer? Ive never been in a wreck.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Update - went to ER and had xrays. Doctor says I have whiplash and I was put on steroids/wait and see for next few days.
> 
> My exhaust was damaged and hanging loose. My bumber is damaged and also back quarter panel.
> 
> ...


Just let the Uber thing go. No. You can't simultaneously ask for lost uber wages and expect your insurance to not find out.

Yea, it sucks. But just be grateful if you get a rental car to get around in and don't have to pay any deductibles or repair fees.

Do not ever depend 100% on rideshare driving to survive. You could lose your car. You could be deactivated. Do NOT ask for lost Uber wages or a hyrecar if there's a chance your insurance will drop you.

Go to a temp agency. Sell plasma. Find another full-time job. Be prepared for the worst-case possibility of a totaled car.

Things will get better for you eventually. It's not the end of the world, even though it feels like it now. I've been there. My car was 'totaled' by a red light runner. I went to the ER with similar injuries and meds. I got a rental for free, but couldn't do U/L until I got a new car registered. It took 2-3 weeks, but I survived. I also ended up with a newer car. It will all work out


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Go see a chiropractor, tell them you were in an auto accident. They write great reports for back pain after an accident. They can also tell you what lawyer to go to. This way you will get max payout, you won't have to do anything about dealing with insurance companies and the agony can advise you about how to handle the lost work.
You may want to look into the uber rental for a while your car is being fixed.


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

William Fenton said:


> Go see a chiropractor, tell them you were in an auto accident. They write great reports for back pain after an accident. They can also tell you what lawyer to go to. This way you will get max payout, you won't have to do anything about dealing with insurance companies and the agony can advise you about how to handle the lost work.
> You may want to look into the uber rental for a while your car is being fixed.


^ this

Sorry this happened to you but depending on impact and damage on vehicle you can easily get a couple grand in medical bills for chiropractor. A couple years ago I got t-boned on the driver side by an idiot going 60mph running a red light. Repairs were over 60 grand but they wouldn't total it because car value was over $100k.

Anyway I found a chiropractor and lawyer who maxed the at fault policy's 50k bodily injury and I got a check for about $18k. My friend who was in the passenger seat also got a little over $2k. We were both uninjured and we had lunch with our doctor everytime we went in for "treatment."


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Oh man....you are screwed. Should've told uncle Uber. Now your insurance will most likely cancel your policy for operating in a commercial capacity. Her insurance may deny your claim based on that.
> 
> If you haven't been deactivated already it'll soon happen. Your car will fail the safety inspection until it's fixed.
> 
> Focus on your health for now. You won't be driving for a while.


Dude did you even read his post?????



Lessthanminimum said:


> I was rear-ended by a 16 year old girl on the way to pick up a PAX.. Extensive damage means I'll be out of commission.
> 
> Police came and report will show just what I said. She rear-ended me at a light in the rain. No citation because I live in a no fault state. I didn't say anything about UBER and canceled ride because I cannot have my insurance canceled.
> 
> My back hurts. I have no car until I get a rental from her insurance company. How do I keep driving until car is fixed? Any other suggestions?


Good thinking


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I think if I string the exhaust back up I can probably drive at night while waiting for this to resolve. The tail lights are ok and while the bumber is damaged its not so noticeable. I can also drive doordash since I'm approved.

The thing i need to figure out is how living in a "no-fault" state effects this whole process and if I can expect any things else except my car be fixed and rental.

I am more sore today than yesterday, even with the steroids and Tylenol.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hope the best for you. Sucks insurance companies make it such a hassle to insure you. Most rideshare companies make you pay an arm and a leg to get the rideshare insurance, but if they catch you without it and paying a price that makes sense, you're out. Rideshare doesn't pay enough these days for them to make you pay 300 to a grand for insurance. Luckily for this accident you're in the clear insurance wise.

Making money after an accident is nearly the toughest part of rideshare. Your only recourse will likely be to get signed up for one of those Lyft rental deals. I remember when I got into accident in older vehicle you can't just go up to any rental place and get a car to ride in. I tried that with enterprise and they were clear no you can only use for personal use. Basically meaning can't make money.

I remember talking to another Uber driver that told me he has 2 cars he uses just incase one goes in the shop. That's hella extra to me though especially with 2 insurances. IMO if you can afford to drive 2 cars for Uber you should probably be doing something else.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

What's a rough ball park figure to have the ride share "rider coverage" added to your standard car insurance policy?


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> What's a rough ball park figure to have the ride share "rider coverage" added to your standard car insurance policy?


The rates can vary but I have State Farm and am only paying $30/month extra for the "Rideshare" coverage


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

LA Husky said:


> ^ this
> 
> Sorry this happened to you but depending on impact and damage on vehicle you can easily get a couple grand in medical bills for chiropractor. A couple years ago I got t-boned on the driver side by an idiot going 60mph running a red light. Repairs were over 60 grand but they wouldn't total it because car value was over $100k.
> 
> Anyway I found a chiropractor and lawyer who maxed the at fault policy's 50k bodily injury and I got a check for about $18k. My friend who was in the passenger seat also got a little over $2k. We were both uninjured and we had lunch with our doctor everytime we went in for "treatment."


IDK how fast the girl was going that hit me. I only know her car could not be driven away from the scene. I can't figure out how her air bags didn't go off. Impact was hard enough my ball cap flew off my head and I was a little disoriented for a few seconds. It will be several thousand in damages to my vehicle but not 60K like yours.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Transeau said:


> He said "On the way to pick up". He didn't have the PAX in the car.
> 
> OP - You are good. Just tell the insurance that she hit you. No pax in the car means that they don't need to know. Just make sure you have no Uber/Lyft trade dress in the windows when they see the car. And hopefully the girl didn't see them or take photos.
> 
> Oh, and if you back hurts, maybe a nice $20,000~$50,000 cash settlement will help with that pain.


insurance co. are not that stupid to pay as much anymore, though the damages on the car helps the case.. my guess is he can clear $6 to $8 k depending on the extent of damages. It didnt' look she was going fast enough to take him out like that. Best to focus on ur health and understand if neglected pain can stay with you for the longest. Time to focus on what's causing the pain, therapy and understanding how to take care of ur body. Find a good chiropractor if needed or at least have a 2nd opinion as ur case allowes for it, lawyer might try to change ur mind as they curb costs sometimes for bigger settlement % for you. 2nd guess ur lawyer on matters.

I just noticed ur update ; dont make the mistake of focusing on case and cars damages, pay attention to ur own body's damages and how to heal. Whiplash is a given but how good of a chiropractor you can find is the key to all of this. No medicine or ur body cures whiplash, it has to be manually fixed.

Welcome to 3 months of care if not more.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think if I string the exhaust back up I can probably drive at night while waiting for this to resolve. The tail lights are ok and while the bumber is damaged its not so noticeable. I can also drive doordash since I'm approved.
> 
> The thing i need to figure out is how living in a "no-fault" state effects this whole process and if I can expect any things else except my car be fixed and rental.
> 
> I am more sore today than yesterday, even with the steroids and Tylenol.


I'm sorry to hear about your accident. Please get well soon. I can't begin to fathom how any states can promote "no fault" insurance; a complete travesty to drivers who have clean driving records and that weren't the cause of the accident. Ridiculous.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

You are reducing a chiropractor to a 'great report' .. above all they can look into your health and give the correct treatments no other doctor can.

Once again don't let the compensation and the handling of it distract you from you using chiro's service to get healed. Sometimes if you're poking doctors about the $$ from insurance too much they can form an opinion on you; the fact is you walk away in 6 months but these doctors end up not getting compensated fairly by the insurance as so much fraud happens; I am not saying doctors starving but while they like to get their money, the frown upon the public focusing on the $$ to much.



William Fenton said:


> Go see a chiropractor, tell them you were in an auto accident. They write great reports for back pain after an accident. They can also tell you what lawyer to go to. This way you will get max payout, you won't have to do anything about dealing with insurance companies and the agony can advise you about how to handle the lost work.
> You may want to look into the uber rental for a while your car is being fixed.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Lessthanminimum said:


> My main concern is how do I keep making money if I don't have another car. If it takes a week or so to fix it is there any rental car Option that I can still use to drive?


Your better option is not to drive during the downtime and then have her insurance company pay you for lost income during that period.

Simply submit proof to them of your average weekly earnings. You will go back and forth a couple times in heated negotiations but hold firm and you will get your money, trust me.

The fact that you are an Uber driver should not affect your claim eligibility but do your own homework on that issue.

I posted about this before, but I got a check for 18 days of lost earnings when someone hit me earlier in the year.

The best part is, no gas, no per mile car expenses, and no time on the road. Definitely better to not drive and then get paid the same gross as if you did.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

1- Finding a doctor and starting an immediate treatment plan helps ur case
2- understanding pills don't heal
3- if you have income it can massively reduce what the insurance co. is willing to give
4- sometimes laywers give u money ahead of the settlement so you don't starve or die/ may be an option so you hold off work.. although if you're not on w-2 they may not find out.
5- think in a no fault state, getting paid for pain and suffering is very rigid as ur own insurance pay you.. focus on ur health.



Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think if I string the exhaust back up I can probably drive at night while waiting for this to resolve. The tail lights are ok and while the bumber is damaged its not so noticeable. I can also drive doordash since I'm approved.
> 
> The thing i need to figure out is how living in a "no-fault" state effects this whole process and if I can expect any things else except my car be fixed and rental.
> 
> I am more sore today than yesterday, even with the steroids and Tylenol.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> IDK how fast the girl was going that hit me. I only know her car could not be driven away from the scene. I can't figure out how her air bags didn't go off. Impact was hard enough my ball cap flew off my head and I was a little disoriented for a few seconds. It will be several thousand in damages to my vehicle but not 60K like yours.


Well someone rear ended me at 45 and he drive off and I already had my head back so luckily I had no whiplash. But at impact, the car was pushed forward so hard that instead of feeling the foam in my seat, I could feel all the support bars. I literally sunk into my seat momentarily.

It sounds like she hit you harder than that.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your accident. Please get well soon. I can't begin to fathom how any states can promote "no fault" insurance; a complete travesty to drivers who have clean driving records and that weren't the cause of the accident. Ridiculous.


All "no fault" means is that you don't have to worry about who's fault the accident was to get reimbursed. Your insurance company pays you directly and then they haggle it out with the other driver's company if they have to. It is a good thing.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> All "no fault" means is that you don't have to worry about who's fault the accident was to get reimbursed. Your insurance company pays you directly and then they haggle it out with the other driver's company if they have to. It is a good thing.


I will have to disagree that "it's a good thing". Insurance rates skyrocket under no fault; at least that's my experience. An accident that was 100% the other guys fault now suddenly falls into the lap of my insurer. Sure, my insurance company will go after the other guys insurance company, but my insurance company still slams me rate wise as if I was at fault. If your experience differs I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think if I string the exhaust back up I can probably drive at night while waiting for this to resolve. The tail lights are ok and while the bumber is damaged its not so noticeable. I can also drive doordash since I'm approved.
> 
> The thing i need to figure out is how living in a "no-fault" state effects this whole process and if I can expect any things else except my car be fixed and rental.
> 
> I am more sore today than yesterday, even with the steroids and Tylenol.


I am going to step in as someone who just finished this long road after an accident. It's the reason I am driving a new Acura today. If I were you, I'd still go to the ER so your case is well documented. My back injuries didn't start becoming VERY symptomatic until days after the accident. I did, however, go to the hospital immediately following the accident but it was for head/neck & not lower back.

Hire an attorney, but only on a contingency basis. I would also steer clear of personal injury attorneys that advertise or are well-known to the general public, but that's just me.

It took me just at 5 years to get all of my legal issues resolved. However, the guy who hit me had a minimum liability policy ($25k) and that was hardly even the tip of the iceberg when it came to my medical bills, let alone, pain & suffering. I ended up suing my own insurance company in what is under an uninsured/under-insured motorist policy of my own. Let me know if I can help. But just know, the wheels of justice turn very slow & compensation all depends on your state laws. I'm not sure how "no fault" states work, but in Alabama, you are only required to have a $25k minimum liability policy. And you are never awarded millions of dollars like you see on TV commercials.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Well someone rear ended me at 45 and he drive off and I already had my head back so luckily I had no whiplash. But at impact, the car was pushed forward so hard that instead of feeling the foam in my seat, I could feel all the support bars. I literally sunk into my seat momentarily.
> 
> It sounds like she hit you harder than that.


This is EXACTLY how my accident occurred, only the vehicle that hit me was going around 65 mph. I was sitting at a red light, minding my own business, looking at my radio.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Be careful because you're basically committing insurance fraud especially if your insurance company asked you if you drive for commercial reasons and you said no.

Insurance fraud definition 

The wrongful or criminal deception of an insurance company for the purpose of wrongfully receiving compensation or benefits.
Be careful.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

uberIPOstrike said:


> If you really need to drive get a rental same color,make,model in 3000+ rides over 3 years a handful of people bothered to look at rear plate & I remove my front because 4th amendment supersedes state sponsored extortion & stalking....
> 
> everything past daily rate & gas yours until you get your car back, ubers rental is a scam like everything else
> 
> ...


Love the way you think. I can maybe get the same make and color rental but my car is a 2015 and newer model is different. I'd day 1 in 50 look at the plate. Maybe I could put my plate on it and pray  Maybe not that is too risky.

Picked up steroid treatment at pharmacy after ER visit. Since I'm still in pain I guess I'll get a lawyer consult. 16 year girl old that hit me is about to get free class in hard knocks. She is going to cost me a lot of time and money, not to mention discomfort, so I need to protect my own interests.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I was rear-ended by a 16 year old girl on the way to pick up a PAX.. Extensive damage means I'll be out of commission.
> 
> Police came and report will show just what I said. She rear-ended me at a light in the rain. No citation because I live in a no fault state. I didn't say anything about UBER and canceled ride because I cannot have my insurance canceled.
> 
> My back hurts. I have no car until I get a rental from her insurance company. How do I keep driving until car is fixed? Any other suggestions?





vtcomics said:


> I will have to disagree that "it's a good thing". Insurance rates skyrocket under no fault; at least that's my experience. An accident that was 100% the other guys fault now suddenly falls into the lap of my insurer. Sure, my insurance company will go after the other guys insurance company, but my insurance company still slams me rate wise as if I was at fault. If your experience differs I'd love to hear about it!


When I got rear ended I didn't even put in a claim with my insurance company because all they would do is help me get paid by the other insurance company or pay me then get reimbursed. Why have a claim on your record for your rates to go up?

Filed my claim directly with the insurance company of the company (beer distributor) truck that hit me. (had a police report)

1- I had absolutely no injury, lucky.
2- At the end of the day the beer distributor had so many accidents they decided not to even go through their insurance company but paid my generous estimate directly to me.
3- My van liftgate was damaged and rear bumper only slightly. During the whole process kept using the van and not one pax said anything or complained to Uber/Lyft.

All in all I was lucky. But I wouldn't even put in a claim with my insurance since on a rear end collision the other driver's insurance must pay. Maybe I would have done it differently if I had been injured.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah they need to make that more clear, crappy of them but I guess if drivers knew they'd have to pay more for insurance people wouldn't drive. Unfortunately people learn the hard way when they aren't coveree or the insurance company finds out and sues them for fraud


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> This is EXACTLY how my accident occurred, only the vehicle that hit me was going around 65 mph. I was sitting at a red light, minding my own business, looking at my radio.


Same.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

UPDATE- I was offered 1K for my pain/suffering by the girls insurance. I would still get all my car repairs and then medical needs up to 10K with personal injury (no fault) insurance through my car insurance. My insurance company would then be reimbursed by her insurance. 

1K on the first phone call? What if things don't heal? She made it sound like take or leave it by tomorrow to decide. Ideas?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> UPDATE- I was offered 1K for my pain/suffering by the girls insurance. I would still get all my car repairs and then medical needs up to 10K with personal injury (no fault) insurance through my car insurance. My insurance company would then be reimbursed by her insurance.
> 
> 1K on the first phone call? What if things don't heal? She made it sound like take or leave it by tomorrow to decide. Ideas?


If you don't have full tort insurance....and by the way the offer sounds, you don't... Take it!!

What about deductible? Is that amount giving you your deductible back also....make sure.
I did the exact kind of thing and my insurance company collected the $500 of her's and sent me it separately weeks later.

After my no fault accident, I had a chest contusion that lasted 3 weeks. When you cash that check, that other person's insurance liability from her company is OVER.

They actually made me sign document's, get it notarized before check came for lost wages.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I had this happen with my Toyota Prius. I got a sweet silver 2016 Hyundai Veloster rental. This was 2 years ago. It was very similar looking to my silver Toyota Prius. I had unlimited miles on it and I Put around 6K. It was during school break and I drove a lot. I messaged every single passenger directly before getting to the destination on Uber. And I called everyone on lyft. Once they were inside the car, they would compliment the car and I would tell them that I got a sweet rental while my car was in the shop and that I had been in an accident. All the passengers, and I do mean all couldn’t care less about the car being a rental. They just needed to get from point A to point B. Almost all would feel bad for me and leave me tip money. All of them would wish me well and I would be on my way. My rating after a couple hundred rides improved. Sometimes the less you say the better.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> UPDATE- I was offered 1K for my pain/suffering by the girls insurance. I would still get all my car repairs and then medical needs up to 10K with personal injury (no fault) insurance through my car insurance. My insurance company would then be reimbursed by her insurance.
> 
> 1K on the first phone call? What if things don't heal? She made it sound like take or leave it by tomorrow to decide. Ideas?


That 1K is go away money to see if you are desperate enough to sign. I personally would say no thank you, talk to the best attorney you can find (mention you were driving for Uber but didn't tell anyone) and heed their advice. Once you take that settlement, you are done.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That 1K is go away money to see if you are desperate enough to sign. I personally would say no thank you, talk to the best attorney you can find (mention you were driving for Uber but didn't tell anyone) and heed their advice. Once you take that settlement, you are done.


Yea but you'd have to be hurt pretty badly if you don't carry full tort insurance and the right to sue....he should take the $1,000 and run considering his insurance doesn't know about the ridesharing. Any future stuff will looked at in a microscopic way. He could screw himself for the whole thing.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> If you don't have full tort insurance....and by the way the offer sounds, you don't... Take it!!


What?? She's not filing a claim, he is.

OP don't listen to this, he's not reading your post right

Never, ever take the first offer. Get a lawyer if you're unsure.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea but you'd have to be hurt pretty badly if you don't carry full tort insurance and the right to sue....he should take the 1,000 and run considering his insurance doesn't know about the ridesharing.


2 good opposing points of view (I will admit I have no idea what full tort insurance is, have to research that). Good luck to the OP!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Also DO NOT SWAP PLATES on a car, this will get you arrested. Do NOT DRIVE on a car you lied to get, this will get you sued.

Get a job or borrow a car for Uber. Get a job is the better option.



Disgusted Driver said:


> 2 good opposing points of view (I will admit I have no idea what full tort insurance is, have to research that). Good luck to the OP!


Tort insurance protects YOU from being sued, it's for commercial bsuinesses. Unless jgiun1 is talking about something they don't have here in FL??.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I have full coverage. No deductible because her insurance is paying car repairs. Medical up to 10k dealt with through my insurance. Any above and beyond including pain and suffering through a lawsuit.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> What?? She's not filing a claim, he is.
> 
> OP don't listen to this, he's not reading your post right
> 
> Never, ever take the first offer. Get a lawyer if you're unsure.


I'm sorry.....PA has a limited or full tort option....it was to Crack down on pain and suffering cases. I thought the OP was from Pennsylvania.

But he better make sure what he said on record to both insurance companies on what he was doing.....they have tricks to catch you in ridesharing lies.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm sorry.....PA has a limited or full tort option....it was to Crack down on pain and suffering cases. I thought the OP was from Pennsylvania.
> 
> But he better make sure what he said on record to both insurance companies on what he was doing.....they have tricks to catch you in ridesharing lies.


They do, and they may ask. But they are still at fault, and must pay up regardless. He may lose his own insurance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lessthanminimum said:


> UPDATE- I was offered 1K for my pain/suffering by the girls insurance. I would still get all my car repairs and then medical needs up to 10K with personal injury (no fault) insurance through my car insurance. My insurance company would then be reimbursed by her insurance.
> 
> 1K on the first phone call? What if things don't heal? She made it sound like take or leave it by tomorrow to decide. Ideas?


They always do that. It will come with an agreement that you will never receive more. I wouldn't take it. You have no idea how much trouble your back will be.

Having said that, I have rideshare insurance and I'm not trying to hide from my insurance company or considering changing license plates on a rental care to do uber (which is an insane idea, by the way; you could get rear ended again tomorrow.)


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I have full coverage. No deductible because her insurance is paying car repairs. Medical up to 10k dealt with through my insurance. Any above and beyond including pain and suffering through a lawsuit.


I don't know....you went from scared to go to hospital because you don't carry commercial....then definitely spoke some lies on a recording about accident with insurance people what you were doing during accident, now you want more pain and suffering for normal sore body parts......dude take the $1,000 before insurance fraud happens next.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I don't know....you went from scared to go to hospital because you don't carry commercial....then definitely spoke some lies on a recording about accident with insurance people what you were doing during accident, now you want more pain and suffering for normal sore body parts......dude take the $1,000 before insurance fraud happens next.


I think he needs a lawyer like yesterday.

By the way, if it's fraud at $10,000, it's still fraud at $1,000.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I think he needs a lawyer like yesterday.


Lol....or just take the money, upgrade to proper insurance and not sweat another one.

When I let progressive handle my claim and they collected everything off the lady that ran a stop sign. They added my deductible to the damages, but sent it to me weeks later. (Paid by her's) my insurance set up and paid rental (got that back from her's)

Hey I'm just giving an opion on what I would do. I wish him luck and hopes he gets $50,000.....but being sore and no hospital stay, I'd say unlikely.

Here's the non tort states



HotUberMess said:


> I think he needs a lawyer like yesterday.
> 
> By the way, if it's fraud at $10,000, it's still fraud at $1,000.


Yes....but most likey fraud he'll get away with if he ends it now (hence the $1,000 check)....wait until a yellow package gets thrown onto the insurance carrier legal departments desk for a lawsuit....then the claws will come out


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think if I string the exhaust back up I can probably drive at night while waiting for this to resolve. The tail lights are ok and while the bumber is damaged its not so noticeable. I can also drive doordash since I'm approved.
> 
> The thing i need to figure out is how living in a "no-fault" state effects this whole process and if I can expect any things else except my car be fixed and rental.
> 
> I am more sore today than yesterday, even with the steroids and Tylenol.


Even in no-fault, you can still sue the other driver. No-fault almost always applies to how the insurance companies divvie up the payments. It doesn't mean you can't sue for whatever doesn't get paid.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Even in no-fault, you can still sue the other driver. No-fault almost always applies to how the insurance companies divvie up the payments. It doesn't mean you can't sue for whatever doesn't get paid.


I'm not in disagreement.....but he posted it's pretty well covered all the way around.

I really don't care what he does...but he's also got to remember what he stated on recordings concerning the accident.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think he’s a she. 

I think. 

And I say take it. 

OP sounded desperate. Gonna need that $1000 just to eat while car is getting repaired.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> UPDATE- I was offered 1K for my pain/suffering by the girls insurance. I would still get all my car repairs and then medical needs up to 10K with personal injury (no fault) insurance through my car insurance. My insurance company would then be reimbursed by her insurance.
> 
> 1K on the first phone call? What if things don't heal? She made it sound like take or leave it by tomorrow to decide. Ideas?


Yeah, that's common practice. I'd tell 'em to shove their $1k where the sun doesn't shine but IF you do, be prepared to wait and wait for better compensation.  It's almost now or never (never being several years down the road, longer if you sue your own provider)... I think they initially offered me $1.5K.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Okay it should be understood that the people on the hook for all of this are the girl"s insurance company.

They're paying for all my car repairs and offered the thousand dollar check. It doesn't matter if I was delivering 10 kilos of crack. It was her fault. They only asked me what happened they didn't ask me what I was doing where I was coming from or any of that.

The medical bills will be ultimately paid for by the girls insurance. The claim will be opened through my insurance but hers will ultimately pay. This is what I was told by her insurance.

All this nonsense about fraud. The worst im looking at is being dropped and I don't think it will happen.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Okay it should be understood that the people on the hook for all of this are the girl"s insurance company.
> 
> They're paying for all my car repairs and offered the thousand dollar check. It doesn't matter if I was delivering 10 kilos of crack. It was her fault. They only asked me what happened they didn't ask me what I was doing where I was coming from or any of that.
> 
> ...


Good luck.....about five posts ago I said I went through the same thing with a no fault and my insurance collected off her's.....your going to be charged a deductible taken off the damage claim for using your insurance. Just make sure you get it back. I got paid lost Lyft earnings separately from her insurance is the only difference. Ohhh secondly and I actually had rideshare coverage and didn't have to lie on police report or two different insurance company recordings is only thing different.

Good luck


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I didn't lie on a police report. I answered everything I was asked honestly and it was very few questions. What's the light red or green when you were struck? Were you moving or at a stop when it happened? Were you changing lanes when it happened? Is anyone else with you in the car ? Did you strike the car in front of you when you were hit? Did you lose consciousness?

Those are the questions I was asked by the police.

No one has asked me if I was doing ride-sharing or had I received a ping. Her insurance company doesn't care because they know she's at fault.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I didn't lie on a police report. I answered everything I was asked honestly and it was very few questions. What's the light red or green when you were struck? Were you moving or at a stop when it happened? Were you changing lanes when it happened? Is anyone else with you in the car ? Did you strike the car in front of you when you were hit? Did you lose consciousness?
> 
> Those are the questions I was asked by the police.
> 
> No one has asked me if I was doing ride-sharing or had I received a ping. Her insurance company doesn't care because they know she's at fault.


And that's exactly why you should take the money and run....get your car fixed, enjoy the free rental before recorded questions in the future might force you to tell little lies.

Like Noe said, that check will hold you over until your car fixed.

I find it odd, because I was asked what I was doing and where I was going that time of day before the accident took place, and by both insurance companies (mine and her's)


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> And that's exactly why you should take the money and run....get your car fixed, enjoy the free rental before recorded questions in the future might force you to tell little lies.
> 
> Like Noe said, that check will hold you over until your car fixed.


You're probably right and that's likely what I will do. They gave me this big SUV rental. Too bad I cant use it to Uber

That money will make up for my lost wages anyway. If my back ends up becoming a longer-term problem I guess I'm just screwed


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> You're probably right and that's likely what I will do. They gave me this big SUV rental. Too bad I cant use it to Uber


Good luck, wish you the best



Lessthanminimum said:


> You're probably right and that's likely what I will do. They gave me this big SUV rental. Too bad I cant use it to Uber
> 
> That money will make up for my lost wages anyway. If my back ends up becoming a longer-term problem I guess I'm just screwed


From what a progressive told me, when I accepted the check from her's, I ended the liability....but if I had any health issues further, they would cover it and it wouldn't expire. I had layer of skin took off my arm and mild bag burns.....also chest contusion that lasted three weeks from seat belt tightness.


----------



## JPilla (Nov 20, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> No one knows I was driving for Uber. I didn't tell anyone and I just cancelled the ride for other reason. The police and the person that hit me don't even know that's what I was doing so I don't know where you're getting this


Take your trade dress out the windows. Don't day anything about it. UBER WILL NOT HAVE YOUR BACK IN AAAAANY WAY. Leave those ********* out of the equation. Smoke a blunt and chill for a second. Pursue the person over pain n suffering. Don't go after lost wages unless you say that you were not online or working while it happened.

Oh you can rent from Maven and do both Uber and Lyft if they offer that where you live.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Did your insurance company ask if you do ride share? If so, and you said no, it's all up to you to get your recovery. You can't involve your insurance comoany at all unless you're comfortable lying and risking losing insurance. And good luck getting insurance in the future if they drop you. Other companies will not cover you and they know.

Go to a personal injury attorney and state all the facts. It's free and they'll give you the right advise rather than is amatuers. All I know was I was involved in an accident that was their fault and we had to get my insurance company involved.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I will have to disagree that "it's a good thing". Insurance rates skyrocket under no fault; at least that's my experience. An accident that was 100% the other guys fault now suddenly falls into the lap of my insurer. Sure, my insurance company will go after the other guys insurance company, but my insurance company still slams me rate wise as if I was at fault. If your experience differs I'd love to hear about it!


Your rates do not increase if you are not at fault. Your company pays you, then they get paid from the other driver's company, there is no loss to them. If you have multiple accidents, even if they are not your fault, your rates will increase as you have become a risk.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Final settlement $2000 pain/suffering.. Plus car fixed cost is $3100. Plus up to 15k for any medical treatment I need which will ultimately be paid by the girls insurance. GMC rental also given.

I'm happy. My back is improving and lost wage issue resolved with $2000 check.


----------



## DOCUSN_USMC (May 20, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Just let the Uber thing go. No. You can't simultaneously ask for lost uber wages and expect your insurance to not find out.
> 
> Yea, it sucks. But just be grateful if you get a rental car to get around in and don't have to pay any deductibles or repair fees.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should invest in an insurance company that covers rideshare drivers. i.e. Farmers. Geico canceled my insurance because I drive for Uber, immediately went to Farmers. Absolutely no problem.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

DOCUSN_USMC said:


> Perhaps you should invest in an insurance company that covers rideshare drivers. i.e. Farmers. Geico canceled my insurance because I drive for Uber, immediately went to Farmers. Absolutely no problem.


Already being done AFTER I get my car back. I'm afraid to add it during this ordeal because its too obvious, but as soon as it's over I will. My insurance company began offering rideshare coverage as if 2018 which I didn't even know.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I reckon they would of easily went up to 5 grand payout to make you go away. Since they were easily offering you 1 grand than it went up to 2 grand the 3rd offer could of easily been 4 grand.

But since you already accepted it too late. Cars going to take at least a month to be repaired if not more. You have to find some kind of work to support yourself until you get it back.

Good luck with ur recovery and take care.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I reckon they would of easily went up to 5 grand payout to make you go away. Since they were easily offering you 1 grand than it went up to 2 grand the 3rd offer could of easily been 4 grand.
> 
> But since you already accepted it too late. Cars going to take at least a month to be repaired if not more. You have to find some kind of work to support yourself until you get it back.
> 
> Good luck with ur recovery and take care.


Thanks. Car will be ready in 6 days. In the end I decided to just take the 2K because my back is improving and I'm not out to screw anyone. All I want is to be made whole for my loss of income and the inconvenience I experienced for going to the ER and taking these nasty steroids. My wife also made me feel guilty because of how upset the girl was that hit me. Also, the more greedy I get the more aggressive her insurance company would become.

P.S. I couldn't find anything in my current insurance policy that specifically mentions the ride share issue. I'll carry it in the future just in case this happens again. I bet if this does happen the ride share insurance and UBER will argue about who is paying.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Thanks. Car will be ready in 6 days. In the end I decided to just take the 2K because my back is improving and I'm not out to screw anyone. All I want is to be made whole for my loss of income and the inconvenience I experienced for going to the ER and taking these nasty steroids. My wife also made me feel guilty because of how upset the girl was that hit me. Also, the more greedy I get the more aggressive her insurance company would become.
> 
> P.S. I couldn't find anything in my current insurance policy that specifically mentions the ride share issue. I'll carry it in the future just in case this happens again. I bet if this does happen the ride share insurance and UBER will argue about who is paying.


Not really. From what you have typed up they still haven't even made you the last and final offer. In which case after that offer is made they will be willing to go to trail.

Which they will not go to trail with you for anything in the range of five grand  Court cases are expensive and time consuming for them and hiring a lawyer would cost more than the claimed amount so it perfectly reasonable to push for a higher settlement in the region of five grand.

Especially when you are suffering from back, neck issues and any mental related stresses or illness. The car maybe fixed in the week but full recovery will be a lot longer. Not to mention all the time you are not getting paid for getting urself back on track.

That just me though. I'll always wait for the last and final offer. From the quick nature of their responses they wanted to pressure you into accepting the deal even before ur car was fixed. It was a win for them. Anyways what done is done but for future reference. Wait for the last and final offer.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I was rear-ended by a 16 year old girl on the way to pick up a PAX.. Extensive damage means I'll be out of commission.
> 
> Police came and report will show just what I said. She rear-ended me at a light in the rain. No citation because I live in a no fault state. I didn't say anything about UBER and canceled ride because I cannot have my insurance canceled.
> 
> My back hurts. I have no car until I get a rental from her insurance company. How do I keep driving until car is fixed? Any other suggestions?


*Two suggestions:*

*Get an attorney immediately.* Say nothing to her or her insurance company, refer them to your attorney.
*See a dr. immediately.* Retain all paperwork and be prepared to submit for reimbursement.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I learned a long time ago if you get in an accident have EMS come out so it’s on paper at the scene, don’t have to be transported but that EMS bill will be billed to insurance and you get that report for your claim.

Plus it legitimizes later pains for your back when going to future doctor visits for claim etc


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> What's a rough ball park figure to have the ride share "rider coverage" added to your standard car insurance policy?


I think it is about $15 a month on my policy.

By the way, I was in an accident years ago where the other driver was completely at fault. Her insurance company offered me $1,500. I refused, and they went up to $3,000. I had an acquaintance who was an attorney, and he simply wrote a letter... they offered $7,500. My attorney said you can take it and get paid now, or sue and get paid in a few years. He also had a book that said the average award for injuries like mine (hairline fracture) was $10,000, but it could end up more or possibly less. I took the $7,500.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, there is a _Rideshare Database_ that insurance companies have access to. If you speak with either insurance company and they ask the question, _Were you driving for Uber or Lyft at the time of the accident? _They already know, and your saying otherwise is _Insurance Fraud. _Proceed with care.



Lessthanminimum said:


> Okay it should be understood that the people on the hook for all of this are the girl"s insurance company.
> 
> They're paying for all my car repairs and offered the thousand dollar check. It doesn't matter if I was delivering 10 kilos of crack. It was her fault. They only asked me what happened they didn't ask me what I was doing where I was coming from or any of that.
> 
> ...


Cancel your insurance asap, and get new. Last thing you want is to be Cancelled on by an insurance company. If you Cancel them, no problem.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> My main concern is how do I keep making money if I don't have another car. If it takes a week or so to fix it is there any rental car Option that I can still use to drive?


UberEATS or other delivery services that hopefully you signed up for, just for situations like these.

The problem is insurance, you can't add a car to Uber or Lyft without a insurance card in your name, something no rental company does. Not even for deliveries. Customers wont care if their food came in a different car though and if by the off chance you get into another accident.. food doesn't talking. Simply cancel the trip, (if delivery company asks, say it you got a flat or something)

But, you could always take out a policy on the rental car and then cancel it after one month. Kind of a gray area. If its a couple weeks your out, delivery is your best option in my opinion. Less risk, less money to continue.

If you are fairly confident that it will take a week to fix your car, do you have enough to cover basic stuff like food and water? If your back is hurting, it will be best for you to rest. I would take this time to sign up for delivery companies, just in case it takes longer, (most will have you activated in a few days) and if it takes longer than a week, you can start doing delivery to compensate. As for bills, if you are all caught up, call each one. Explain how you work for Uber (probably not ur insurance bill lol) and you only get paid if you are driving your car and you lost your source of income temporarily even offer a copy of the police report as proof. Most will give you an extension no questions asked. As for loss of income, please ask the girls insurance to be compensated. They will likely give you an average of your past earnings but they should reimburse, especially if this is your full time gig.

In the future though, try and get a secondary car and for gods sake, change insurance companies to one that offers a rideshare product. A lot of them have them that start at $10/month. There is no excuse to be worried about telling them. In the end, you will end up getting screwed.

Oh, and don't forget to check your rental options from the rideshares. Hyrecar is a company that does rentals for both companies nationwide. You can use it for both. I heard there is a 300 mile limit and at $40 a day, its not really worth it for me, but you can check your options. Don't forget, everything is negotiable. If you decide to get a rental that you can rideshare with, call the girls insurance company and tell them you want to return the rental, but you need to be paid what they would of paid you if you kept that rental. They will lowball you, maybe give you $20 a day, so counter offer. Tell them you know its more like $50 a day after city taxes and such. If you can negotiate correctly, that hyrecar will be free, even if you go with an express or uber rental, that could be paid for. Of course, it will likely come via your settlement check so it will be more of a reimbursement.

And if the girls company starts beating around the bush, go hire an attorney. Personal Injury/Car accident attorneys are always contingent fee based, meaning they don't get paid unless you get some cash. I honestly don't know if its standard practice or not, but my attorney takes his 30% out of my "pain and suffering" pay, basically pay that doesn't really matter like, car repairs, medical bills.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Just so you're aware, almost every ride-share insurance policy does not cover you directly if you are driving to or have a pax. It's only when you have the app on but without a ride where the ride-share insurance kicks in.

Although some will help you with the claim or reduce the deductible. But only full commercial insurance will you not have some reliance on James River.


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I was rear-ended by a 16 year old girl on the way to pick up a PAX.. Extensive damage means I'll be out of commission.
> 
> Police came and report will show just what I said. She rear-ended me at a light in the rain. No citation because I live in a no fault state. I didn't say anything about UBER and canceled ride because I cannot have my insurance canceled.
> 
> My back hurts. I have no car until I get a rental from her insurance company. How do I keep driving until car is fixed? Any other suggestions?


Since you started out treating it as a "regular" accident, you might as well continue. What would you do with regard to work (if you weren't a rideshare driver) if this had occurred? I would approach it that way. Admittedly, I'm just learning about this rideshare stuff and not proud to say I'm not too knowledgeable of how the insurance works so far (at what points are we covered?). But your question has prompted me to start doing some more research.

I was looking at the policy that Lyft sends and couldn't figure out whether it's for the riders or the drivers - I definitely would need to consult a specialist on that one.

One of my concerns, though, has been that we don't have health insurance through them (which luckily I'm thinking we all still have thanks to 44, but I'm really, REALLY, avoiding politics on this site - it gets ugly) or supplemental insurance (which is why I'll assist with luggage, but don't stress it if I don't, esp. when pax have a bad attitude). Don't neglect that back pain (it's not worth a lifetime of difficulty if it can be avoided) and I sincerely hope whatever you decide works out for you.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

mbd said:


> You should be ok... if you get hit from the bAck, it is 100 percent their fault
> You can go 100 mph, and suddenly stop, and get hit in the back =opposing teams fault


 This is faaaaaaaaar from the truth.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Did anyone ever hear of the idea that if "it is not on paper it did not happen" lol, good luck having a lawyer and settling without a A. police report and B. EMS report. Sure your insurance will settle, but because you didn't get either, good luck with medical bills. (saying this for others)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Hono driver said:


> This is faaaaaaaaar from the truth.


Nah. He got it right. The person in back is always supposed to keep enough space between themselves and the person in front of them so that they can stop under any circumstances.

One of the very few things that can change this is if the person in front suddenly goes into reverse. That would be very difficult for the person behind to prove, however, unless they have a dash cam or a witness that is not involved in the accident in any way shape or form or has any ties to the person in the second car.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I was rear-ended by a 16 year old girl on the way to pick up a PAX.. Extensive damage means I'll be out of commission.
> 
> Police came and report will show just what I said. She rear-ended me at a light in the rain. No citation because I live in a no fault state. I didn't say anything about UBER and canceled ride because I cannot have my insurance canceled.
> 
> My back hurts. I have no car until I get a rental from her insurance company. How do I keep driving until car is fixed? Any other suggestions?


You can buy an other car and drive...



Lessthanminimum said:


> My main concern is how do I keep making money if I don't have another car. If it takes a week or so to fix it is there any rental car Option that I can still use to drive?


Go to vacation. Come back healthy and start making money. Win win


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Nah. He got it right. The person in back is always supposed to keep enough space between themselves and the person in front of them so that they can stop under any circumstances.
> 
> One of the very few things that can change this is if the person in front suddenly goes into reverse. That would be very difficult for the person behind to prove, however, unless they have a dash cam or a witness that is not involved in the accident in any way shape or form or has any ties to the person in the second car.


Actually, there are insurance scams here in L.A. over the years where one car will box in the other (innocent) car while their friend swerves in front of the innocent driver and the scammer slams on their brakes...then all kinds of claims of lost wages, injury, etc. are made. In L.A. - if driver in back has witnesses to attest to the fact that driver in front slammed on their brakes, intentionally causing the accident, driver in back is not held liable.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Actually, there are insurance scams here in L.A. over the years where one car will box in the other (innocent) car while their friend swerves in front of the innocent driver and the scammer slams on their brakes...then all kinds of claims of lost wages, injury, etc. are made. In L.A. - if driver in back has witnesses to attest to the fact that driver in front slammed on their brakes, intentionally causing the accident, driver in back is not held liable.


One of the reasons that I think cars should automatically be equipped with dash cams. Would make a whole lot of people more honest.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You are basically doing everything wrong and insurance fraud is a serious offense. When you are hurt in an accident and you are sure you're not at fault, such as here, you always make sure to go to the hospital and document all injuries. By worrying too much about insurance you are screwing yourself over instead of just being honest and maximizing the payout you should wind up receiving.

If your insurance doesn't specifically ask if you were driving for Uber or rideshare when they ask for your recorded statement then you might be fine but if they do, you better tell the truth or you can be charged with insurance fraud.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Serves as a lesson: stop hiding from your insurance providers. Get rideshare endorsement or you may miss out on payouts that you need in a real accident. Could be getting loss wages, full medical, the works but since hes gotta tip toe around his provider finding out that he decided to commit insurance fraud, he'll miss out on cold hard cash.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Update - went to ER and had xrays. Doctor says I have whiplash and I was put on steroids/wait and see for next few days.
> 
> My exhaust was damaged and hanging loose. My bumber is damaged and also back quarter panel.
> 
> ...


Go to your local school bus company. They are always hiring in this area. You seem hell bent on getting back to rideshare. This is your opportunity to try something else.


----------

